# Best $10 I've ever spent



## LarryWolfe (Aug 30, 2009)

Grilling pizza has been my Achilles heel.....I spent $30+ a couple weeks ago, made my own dough, etc.....made 3 pizzas and burnt everyone of them.  So I bought 10 Celeste pizzas for $1 each to practice with..........Got 3 out tonight added cheese to each.  My wife had the Deluxe, Cathryn had the 3 Cheese and I had the veggie.  I added extra cheese and garlic to each but took mine to a different level and added 5 grilled shrimp (from last night, cut in half) and 3 grilled scallops cut in half...grilled at 400º on a pizza stone on top of 2 firebricks set on their side for 15 minutes.  A $1.00 pizza ended up tasting like a $100 pizza, incredible!!!  

I also did 2 Harmanns German Smoked sausages (as back up), topped with Bavarian Style Kraut. GREAT DINNER!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh yeah man!! 
Second time's a charm!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 30, 2009)

Now I could get with that program purty fast. Now in an ideal world my Pizzer would have japs and anchovies on it. Eating that particular type of Americkan food just don't taste right if it lacking in the aforesaid addendums. Now I would eat it anyway most likely. Just would enjoy it not quite as much. Must have something to do with my Eyetalian heritage. 

bigwheel


----------



## Justaguy (Aug 30, 2009)

That looks killer!  Is there anything you can't make look great?  We should have a contest to see if anyone can think of something Larry can't make better.


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 30, 2009)

*Larry* I've said it before.....Man you are _always_ thinking...*great* *idea*...*great lookin' pizza*!  Ms Bluzque has one of those Pampered Chef stone discs she uses to toast up fresh deli  garlic, french, etc breads in the oven.  Guess who's gonna snatch it &  cart it up to the garage/ cookshack/hangout  

     8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 30, 2009)

Larry,

Why did you elevate the pizza stone ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 31, 2009)

scallops on pizza? Brilliant !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 31, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Why did you elevate the pizza stone ?



If you saw the last pizzas I BURNT you'd see why!  LOL

Cliff, it's just to get the pizza away from the heat and it also helps cook the top of the pizza as well.


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 31, 2009)

Those look great larry and I'll take two of them sausages please.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 31, 2009)

good idea on the practice pizzas....I might try some frozen
pizzas on the grill....I've always been scared about burning
em too.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":217kbebq]Larry,
> 
> Why did you elevate the pizza stone ?



If you saw the last pizzas I BURNT you'd see why!  LOL

Cliff, it's just to get the pizza away from the heat and it also helps cook the top of the pizza as well.[/quote:217kbebq]
I believe the proper term around here is charred.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 31, 2009)

Smart to notice that little tidbit there Senor Poofster    Now I like French Bread pizzers. Don't have to worry about the foo foo dough etc. It just seems to give a Continental type ambience if you get my drift. Wee wee?

bigwheel


----------



## DJ (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great!!! Gonna have to try that myself!
dj


----------



## Div (Aug 31, 2009)

nice ... have to get me one of those pizza stones ...is that a wsm pro ur doing that on ?


----------



## john pen (Aug 31, 2009)

Larry, were the pizzas frozen or thawed ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 1, 2009)

Div said:
			
		

> nice ... have to get me one of those pizza stones ...is that a wsm pro ur doing that on ?


Perfomer



			
				john pen said:
			
		

> Larry, were the pizzas frozen or thawed ?



Frozen


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 1, 2009)

They look great Larry. The bigest problem with grilling pizza is the heat that's lost when you open the pit. The stone stays hot but the doam temp is gone/lost. Your idea of lowering the cooking temp a good one, that allows for a longer cooking time. This gets the topping done in the same time the crust is ready. Pizza joints use high temp pizza ovens to get pies cooked fast. This allows them more finished product per hour=$$$
Their ovens are heavy fire brick lined & don't lose heat rapidly when opened. Or they use a wood or coal fired doamed pizza ovens which have no door at all. 
Larry your Primo may be a better choice for pizza due to its thick ceramic walls & lid. You would still lose some doam heat when opened but it should recover quickly due to the heavy top. If you don't have a pizza peel, get one. Then have a helper lift the lid "just enough" to slip in & out the pies. The quicker you open & close that lid will make a big difference on how fast & evenly the pies cook.


----------



## bknox (Sep 1, 2009)

Pizza, sausage and Hofbrau! AWESOME! Those pizzas looked great to me. I am huge fan of the pizza stones.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 1, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> They look great Larry. The bigest problem with grilling pizza is the heat that's lost when you open the pit. The stone stays hot but the doam temp is gone/lost. Your idea of lowering the cooking temp a good one, that allows for a longer cooking time. This gets the topping done in the same time the crust is ready. Pizza joints use high temp pizza ovens to get pies cooked fast. This allows them more finished product per hour=$$$
> Their ovens are heavy fire brick lined & don't lose heat rapidly when opened. Or they use a wood or coal fired doamed pizza ovens which have no door at all.
> Larry your Primo may be a better choice for pizza due to its thick ceramic walls & lid. You would still lose some doam heat when opened but it should recover quickly due to the heavy top. If you don't have a pizza peel, get one. Then have a helper lift the lid "just enough" to slip in & out the pies. The quicker you open & close that lid will make a big difference on how fast & evenly the pies cook.



JB, thank you for all of the advice and it would have certainly come in handy had my pizzas been a failure as in past attempts.  However, I don't think I can recall ever making a better pizza than those three that I grilled on the Weber.

I mean, the crusts were crisp on the outside, but not burnt.  The dough was tender, but thoroughly cooked.  The cheese and additional cheese was thoroughly melted.  How would a Primo have cooked them any better?  I honestly am my worst critic, but I was very pleased with how these pizzas turned out.  So much so that I was day dreaming today about making homemade pies this weekend.  If they turn out half as good as the ones here, I will be very happy.

BTW, I haven't had a Primo in over a year now and honestly I have not missed either of them one bit.  Not talking bad about them, but put price aside, the Weber kettles and WSM will produce a FAR SUPERIOR product over a Primo 10 x out of 10.  

Also, what the phuck is a doam?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 1, 2009)

Yall need one of them fancy electric pizzer cooker gizmos like my DIL had in his beer joint. Just slide it in there and it gets hammered from top and bottom simultaneously. Dang thangs cost about 300 bucks a pop and that back in the good old days. Prob real pricey nowadays since them commie godless heatherns like Prez Osama and Nancy Peolsi has wrecked the economy. 

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey larry what did you use for charcoal?  KF or ?  maybe ill go look at the pics again.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Hey larry what did you use for charcoal?  KF or ?  maybe ill go look at the pics again.



It was Royal Oak Lump, but KF or RO briquettes would work just as well.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 2, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":19e9jxcc]They look great Larry. The bigest problem with grilling pizza is the heat that's lost when you open the pit. The stone stays hot but the doam temp is gone/lost. Your idea of lowering the cooking temp a good one, that allows for a longer cooking time. This gets the topping done in the same time the crust is ready. Pizza joints use high temp pizza ovens to get pies cooked fast. This allows them more finished product per hour=$$$
> Their ovens are heavy fire brick lined & don't lose heat rapidly when opened. Or they use a wood or coal fired doamed pizza ovens which have no door at all.
> Larry your Primo may be a better choice for pizza due to its thick ceramic walls & lid. You would still lose some doam heat when opened but it should recover quickly due to the heavy top. If you don't have a pizza peel, get one. Then have a helper lift the lid "just enough" to slip in & out the pies. The quicker you open & close that lid will make a big difference on how fast & evenly the pies cook.



JB, thank you for all of the advice and it would have certainly come in handy had my pizzas been a failure as in past attempts.  However, I don't think I can recall ever making a better pizza than those three that I grilled on the Weber.

I mean, the crusts were crisp on the outside, but not burnt.  The dough was tender, but thoroughly cooked.  The cheese and additional cheese was thoroughly melted.  How would a Primo have cooked them any better?  I honestly am my worst critic, but I was very pleased with how these pizzas turned out.  So much so that I was day dreaming today about making homemade pies this weekend.  If they turn out half as good as the ones here, I will be very happy.

BTW, I haven't had a Primo in over a year now and honestly I have not missed either of them one bit.  Not talking bad about them, but put price aside, the Weber kettles and WSM will produce a FAR SUPERIOR product over a Primo 10 x out of 10.  

Also, what the phuck is a doam?    [/quote:19e9jxcc]

Oop's, wrong speeling huh?
Dome = lid = top of the Weber. Its dome shaped
Using a ceramic pit would just cook em quicker. It's like using sand in a water pan just as a heat sink for consistant temp control.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 2, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1zkpmmxg][quote="007bond-jb":1zkpmmxg]They look great Larry. The bigest problem with grilling pizza is the heat that's lost when you open the pit. The stone stays hot but the doam temp is gone/lost. Your idea of lowering the cooking temp a good one, that allows for a longer cooking time. This gets the topping done in the same time the crust is ready. Pizza joints use high temp pizza ovens to get pies cooked fast. This allows them more finished product per hour=$$$
> Their ovens are heavy fire brick lined & don't lose heat rapidly when opened. Or they use a wood or coal fired doamed pizza ovens which have no door at all.
> Larry your Primo may be a better choice for pizza due to its thick ceramic walls & lid. You would still lose some doam heat when opened but it should recover quickly due to the heavy top. If you don't have a pizza peel, get one. Then have a helper lift the lid "just enough" to slip in & out the pies. The quicker you open & close that lid will make a big difference on how fast & evenly the pies cook.



JB, thank you for all of the advice and it would have certainly come in handy had my pizzas been a failure as in past attempts.  However, I don't think I can recall ever making a better pizza than those three that I grilled on the Weber.

I mean, the crusts were crisp on the outside, but not burnt.  The dough was tender, but thoroughly cooked.  The cheese and additional cheese was thoroughly melted.  How would a Primo have cooked them any better?  I honestly am my worst critic, but I was very pleased with how these pizzas turned out.  So much so that I was day dreaming today about making homemade pies this weekend.  If they turn out half as good as the ones here, I will be very happy.

BTW, I haven't had a Primo in over a year now and honestly I have not missed either of them one bit.  Not talking bad about them, but put price aside, the Weber kettles and WSM will produce a FAR SUPERIOR product over a Primo 10 x out of 10.  

Also, what the phuck is a doam?    [/quote:1zkpmmxg]

Oop's, wrong speeling huh?
Dome = lid = top of the Weber. Its dome shaped
Using a ceramic pit would just cook em quicker. It's like using sand in a water pan just as a heat sink for consistant temp control.[/quote:1zkpmmxg]

Speeling? Salid? Doam?     JB go here PLEASE *HERE*

If both grills are constantly at 400º, how will one cook faster?  :?  Sure, the Weber will lose a little more heat due to it being uninsulated, but that's easily adjusted by increasing the air flow on the bottom vents, until the temps are stabilized.   

Also FWIW, sand is not a heat sink, water is because it can only reach 212º.  However sand actually is a heat baffle, but does create moderate 'radiant' heat because it can get hotter than 212º un-like water.  

The only benefit a ceramic cooker 'MIGHT' have over a Weber is if it was -30º below due to it's insulating factor.  Other than that, through my experience of cooking on 2 different size Primo's, there is NOT ONE BENEFIT over a much less expensive Weber.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 2, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":2ilqihhn][quote="Larry Wolfe":2ilqihhn][quote="007bond-jb":2ilqihhn]They look great Larry. The bigest problem with grilling pizza is the heat that's lost when you open the pit. The stone stays hot but the doam temp is gone/lost. Your idea of lowering the cooking temp a good one, that allows for a longer cooking time. This gets the topping done in the same time the crust is ready. Pizza joints use high temp pizza ovens to get pies cooked fast. This allows them more finished product per hour=$$$
> Their ovens are heavy fire brick lined & don't lose heat rapidly when opened. Or they use a wood or coal fired doamed pizza ovens which have no door at all.
> Larry your Primo may be a better choice for pizza due to its thick ceramic walls & lid. You would still lose some doam heat when opened but it should recover quickly due to the heavy top. If you don't have a pizza peel, get one. Then have a helper lift the lid "just enough" to slip in & out the pies. The quicker you open & close that lid will make a big difference on how fast & evenly the pies cook.



JB, thank you for all of the advice and it would have certainly come in handy had my pizzas been a failure as in past attempts.  However, I don't think I can recall ever making a better pizza than those three that I grilled on the Weber.

I mean, the crusts were crisp on the outside, but not burnt.  The dough was tender, but thoroughly cooked.  The cheese and additional cheese was thoroughly melted.  How would a Primo have cooked them any better?  I honestly am my worst critic, but I was very pleased with how these pizzas turned out.  So much so that I was day dreaming today about making homemade pies this weekend.  If they turn out half as good as the ones here, I will be very happy.

BTW, I haven't had a Primo in over a year now and honestly I have not missed either of them one bit.  Not talking bad about them, but put price aside, the Weber kettles and WSM will produce a FAR SUPERIOR product over a Primo 10 x out of 10.  

Also, what the phuck is a doam?    [/quote:2ilqihhn]

Oop's, wrong speeling huh?
Dome = lid = top of the Weber. Its dome shaped
Using a ceramic pit would just cook em quicker. It's like using sand in a water pan just as a heat sink for consistant temp control.[/quote:2ilqihhn]

Speeling? Salid? Doam?     JB go here PLEASE *HERE*

If both grills are constantly at 400º, how will one cook faster?  :?  Sure, the Weber will lose a little more heat due to it being uninsulated, but that's easily adjusted by increasing the air flow on the bottom vents, until the temps are stabilized.   

Also FWIW, sand is not a heat sink, water is because it can only reach 212º.  However sand actually is a heat baffle, but does create moderate 'radiant' heat because it can get hotter than 212º un-like water.  

The only benefit a ceramic cooker 'MIGHT' have over a Weber is if it was -30º below due to it's insulating factor.  Other than that, through my experience of cooking on 2 different size Primo's, there is NOT ONE BENEFIT over a much less expensive Weber.  Just my opinion though.[/quote:2ilqihhn]

Oh I need to try pies on the grill one day,

Larry My speeling is fine, you need cajun languge translation software on you computer


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 2, 2009)

You having troubel with pizza? Come on Larry, even I can do them!


----------



## Griff (Sep 2, 2009)

Larry, I never figured you to be a spelling Nazi.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 3, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry, I never figured you to be a spelling Nazi.



He picked on my pie!!!  So I picked on him back!  ROFLMAO!!  JB knows, I'm messin' wit him!


----------

